# Langkawi



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

By: Zulraidi Affendi Satar

The highest bridge in Malaysia at Mat Cincang Mount.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by By: Khalid Qayum


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Telaga harbour


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Telaga Harbour Park*


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi coral


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi Legends & Folklore * 

Mahsuri was unjustly accused of adultery and the legend holds that Mahsuri's innocence became apparent at her execution as white blood flowed out of her chest after she was stabbed with a keris. In her dying breath she laid a curse on the island that it would hence forth not prosper for seven generations. Whether rooted in legend or fact, it has only been recently that Langkawi started to prosper again.
Decades after Mahsuri's death, Langkawi experienced a period of tribulation with her population dwindling in size. The island became a desolate place, beset by series of misfortunes. It was not able to regain its splendour for a long period of time. 












_Keris_

Mahsuri, having resigned herself that only her death would appease them, told them how to kill her. She would only die by the blade of the ceremonial sword kept at her home. Someone was sent to fetch it and legend has it that the sky became overcast and there was thunder and lightning as Mahsuri was fatally stabbed. It is said that Mahsuri bled white blood, symbolising her innocence and purity, and with her dying breath, she laid a curse on Langkawi and its inhabitants, proclaiming that they would know no prosperity nor progress for seven generations.More


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

* Four Seasons Resort Langkawi, Malaysia* 

An archipelago of 99 islands in the Andaman Sea, Langkawi is a tropical paradise of lush foliage and dramatic cliffs. Set on Tanjung Rhu, one of the island's best beaches, Four Seasons combines indigenous architecture with gracious service in a resort experience unmatched in Malaysia.














































*visit more islands of Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi's Curved Bridge to Open Soon*
*Langkawi 20/01/2005*



Suspended about 700m above sea level at Gunung Mat Cincang, the island’s newest attraction will be opened next week.

The RM2.45mil bridge, which is the country’s first curved suspended pedestrian bridge, is suspended from a record-breaking 82m-high single pylon.

The project’s master planner and designer Dr Peter A. Wyss said the 125m-long bridge was believed to be one of the world’s longest curved pedestrian bridges.

“Some 100 workers took about a year to complete the bridge last October after it was approved by former prime minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad in February 2003,” he said recently.

Dr Wyss, 60, said the curved bridge intersected a dramatic geological chasm up to 100m above ground, giving visitors a unique experience.












“The view from the bridge is simply breathtaking. Visitors would be able to view the Andaman Sea and Thailand’s Tarutao Island as well,” said Dr Wyss who is from the Penang-based Wyss Planning Consultant Sdn Bhd.

Dr Wyss, who also designed the RM40mil cable car project located several metres away from the bridge, said the 1.8m-wide bridge had two 3.6m-wide triangular platforms that provided a spectacular viewing-cum-resting area for visitors.

“In contrast to a straight bridge, where you can see its end from the starting point, the curved bridge offers changing perspectives as one proceeds along it,” he said.

“The most difficult task was installing the prefabricated part of the bridge with the use of a Russian Kamov helicopter, which has a carrying capacity of 4.5 tonnes,” he said.

Dr Wyss said local contractor Alam Langkawi Sdn Bhd constructed the bridge, while the materials were prefabricated at a factory in Butterworth.

Among the safety features on the bridge, he said, were double-steel railing on the upper body level and an enclosed wire mesh as well as a timber parapet below.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*View over Langkawi*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Kit Lee


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tanjung Rhu beach* 
by Andre Aragon




































































































*More photos 1 2*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Paradise Sandy Bay
by kersti


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

stunning... absolutely stunning...

I've found my xams vacation spot


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a paradise :drool:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by tefal


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penguins, New Attraction At Underwater World Langkawi
by tefal

































































Mereka akan terima nasib kat Malaysia!!!!.....(LOL)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Adam Wilson


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Adam Wilson


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## jeeshyan (Dec 3, 2005)

A very nice place for holiday...  So beautiful and relaxing...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Lagoon Resort
Langkawi Lagoon resort wholly owned and operated by MK Land Berhad. Located at Langkawi Island and situated at one corner near to the international airport. It is one of the resorts that is constructed on the beach and has many things to offer its customers. Excellent service combined with all creature comfort makes this an excellent getaway from the hustle and bustle of city life


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ghiaretto


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

View from Awana Porto Malai


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Malaysia is simply adorable!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Peaceful country, serene and UNSPOILT.....no hassle and a TRUE paradise. Not another Bali or Phuket...which was polluted by tourist mongers lookin out for tourist dollars...
These Malaysian beaches are yours...and just you and maybe couple others....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Photos by Allen Ke
Langkawi Airport










Tanjung Rhu Resort, Langkawi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Helang (Eagle)










Folklore dictates that the eagle is a symbol from where the name 
Langkawi originated. _Lang_ refers to helang (eagle) while _kawi_ means reddish
brown in old Malay.

Eagle Square


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Foreign Airlines Keen To Fly To Langkawi* 
03-01-2007 
Media : Bernama 


LANGKAWI, Jan 3 (Bernama) -- Many foreign airlines are keen to fly to Malaysia's premier tourist island of Langkawi for the Visit Malaysia Year 2007 an official said Wednesday.

"We are in the midst of discussion with several foreign airlines (who are keen to fly here). It will become a reality soon," Langkawi International Airport manager Mustafa Idris to Bernama.

He said nearly one million tourists were expected to visit Langkawi island this year compared with 923,889 last year.

Yesterday, 416 Russian tourists who arrived here were given a rousing welcome at the airport by local residents and tourism and other officials.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*AirAsia Start Flying From Bangkok To Langkawi *
Updated : 06-01-2007 
Media : Bernama 


LANGKAWI, Jan 6 (Bernama) -- Budget carrier AirAsia Saturday made its maiden flight from Bangkok to Langkawi with 90 passengers on board.

The Boeing 737-300 jetliner landed at the Langkawi International Airport at 5.05pm.

The 90 passengers and crew were given a rousing welcome by travel and tour agents.

The welcoming ceremony was organised by the Malaysian Travel and Tour Association (Matta), Langkawi Tourist Association (LTA) and the Hotel Association of Malaysia (Kedah branch).

AirAsia will operate three flights a week -- on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday -- between the two destinations.

The flight will depart from Bangkok at 3.30pm and arrive in Langkawi at 5.05pm. It will depart from Langkawi at 5.30pm and arrive in Bangkok at 7.05pm on the same day.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Malaysia is a true tropical pearl!!!! Ver nice photos!:applause:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Island named after the famous bird species called Helag Kawi (ref-brown eagle). Here's the real red-brown eagle flying nearby Pulau Dayang Bunting (Pregnant Maiden Island), south of Langkawi Island. 
From flickr.com










White-bellied Sea Eagle. One of the bird species found in Langkawi.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Dave n Laura


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Langkawi, one of the best island in Malaysia. I love this place. :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Langkawi is simply AMAZING--only 1 hour flights from here, many activities and sights, I want to build a house there !!!! Bring Langkawi to me now !!


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

haven't been to Langkawi for a long long long time. i need to go there if i have the chance


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice places!


----------



## Nicolás G. (Nov 4, 2006)

[edit] Beautiful Places...^^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a pleasure to see not only beautiful pictures, but thanks also for the professional crediting! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Andre_chen 
































































Penguin @ Langkawi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gunung Mat Cincang (Mat Cincang Hill)
Walk way between viewing platforms. There are 2 viewing platforms in total.
by ChrisLCW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ChrisLCW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Four Seasons Resort Langkawi*
by kkchin


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Eagle Square
According to local folklore, Langkawi derived its name from the eagle or “helang ”. In old Malay, “kawi” denotes reddish brown - hence, Langkawi means reddish brown eagle!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Curves suspension bridge
by Rajit










The Westin Resort & Spa, Langkawi
by oh...blabla


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Westin Resort & Spa, Langkawi
by ernestch










by Jon Dica










by Dian Pasquinal





































by mycookinghut
www.mycookinghut.com 










The View from Outside The Taste Restaurant
by Out of the Grey










by ernestch





































by thebigbangalore


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by caspermoller


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread kay:
Very nice pics folks :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tanjung Rhu Resort - Langkawi, Malaysia 
by NavinRJohnson


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by rach2k


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Seven Wells waterfall Langkawi 
Locally known as Telaga Tujuh - Seven Wells, this is a geological marvel. It is a spot where a freshwater stream cascades about 90 meters down via a series of seven pools, hence its name. Visiting the pools, especially the top one, will definitely bring excitement besides seeing greenery and enjoying cooling surroundings. Adding a mystical touch to the natural splendor is the lush green forest that surrounds it. Legend has it that fairies used to come down to frolic and bathe.
by Marilyn Ganda


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by timparkinson


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics  ^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by zainal arifin khalid


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by rach2k


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*South East Asia's First GeoPark*
The Global Network of National Geoparks assisted by UNESCO



>












by Shih-Fen










by v_v ~~ iyah~~










by rach2k










by Aj*08










SuperStar Gemini docked at Langkawi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hotel @ Langkawi
by Marilyn Ganda










by v_v ~~ iyah~~


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by v_v ~~ iyah~~


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by v_v ~~ iyah~~


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Island map @ Langkawi International Airport
by xentria


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The lobby check-in area at Four Seasons Langkawi Island
by fourseasonslobby 










by silverthorn11


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Four Seasons Langkawi: Lap Pool @ Tanjung Rhu Beach
by barrysduncan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by nev stott


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Pulau Langkawi (or Langkawi Island), part of a cluster of 99 islands which are scattered in the Andaman Sea, just off the shores of the Kedah State in Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> In old Malay, "Langkawi" means reddish brown eagle.


@ Westin Hotel
by Whalesith


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful places :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Pics!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Aaronwork 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronworks/sets/72157612818005623/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysian countryside style resort
by maex242 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maex/sets/72157611603988077/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Cable Car station @ Oriental Village
by Samhan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alsamhan/sets/72157613070072949/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Reddish brown eagle
by Samhan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi Lagoon Hotel


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi International Airport*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706394
by steady eddie57 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicagoguy/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Pulau Langkawi (or Langkawi Island), part of a cluster of 99 islands which are scattered in the Andaman Sea, just off the shores of the Kedah State in Peninsular Malaysia.
> 
> In old Malay, "Langkawi" means reddish brown eagle.


by tyng.alicia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Eagle statue 
from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mat Cincang Hill
by mior_ramdzan










by Aaronwork
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronworks/sets/72157612818005623/?page=2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Awesomeness... :drool: very nice pics nazrey kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Pulau Langkawi (or Langkawi Island), part of a cluster of 99 islands which are scattered in the Andaman Sea, just off the shores of the Kedah State in Peninsular Malaysia.In old Malay, "Langkawi" means reddish brown eagle.


Reddish brown eagle
by mashi_mashi_mashi 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3280056813/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by seua_yai 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3261504846/in/set-72157613480954354/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


Those 2 pics: totally awesome :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by 羅ｙｃ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yclou/3427649917/




























@ Langkawi Airport


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi International Airport
by dmytrok
http://www.flickr.com/photos/klimenko/3424066333/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Westin @ Langkawi island
iby jlee_photo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3423620013/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cable Car @ Langkawi island
by dmytrok 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/klimenko/3326263860/in/set-72157614001439055/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Four Seasons @ Langkawi 
by cam & zoe manderson
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoecameron/sets/72157615715641088/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Four Seasons @ Langkawi 
by cam & zoe manderson


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Four Seasons Langkawi Beach
by cam & zoe manderson










Four Seasons Langkawi Entrance


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ingoasgeirsson
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3211796541/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by The Crazy Doubler
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2336019096/in/set-72157603975763010/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Oriental village
by ingoasgeirsson
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3212757150/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Berjaya Resort
by NZJY 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nzjy/3517629551/


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

simply breathtaking!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A Paradise!:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi, Kedah
by sv.ladyann 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3316380010/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi:Gunung Ma Chinchang
by RazuKun 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/razukun/3516071252/










by Tempoyaki
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3474701745/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Langkawi its a paradise indeed :cheers: interesting "structure" at the middle of that forest (last photos)


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

ggoshh..i remember one tourism slogan *"From Highlands To Islands"*
i think it suits langkawi best :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia Traditional Dance 
by de_ar 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/766420403/in/set-72157600742803824/


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

*Mount Chincang*


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

*Mount Chincang*


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

*Mount Chincang*


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

*Viewing platform @ Mount Chinchang*


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

*Viewing platform @ Mount Chinchang*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

WESTIN LANGKAWI
by PYONKO
http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeyamapyonta/3599957546/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langkawi GeoPark - South East Asia's First GeoPark *
On June 1, 2007, Langkawi Island has been given a World Geopark status by *UNESCO*. Three of its main conservation area in Langkawi Geopark;Machincang Cambrian Geoforest Park, Kilim Karst Geoforest Park and Dayang Bunting Marble Geoforest park.(Island of the Pregnant Maiden Lake). These three parks are the most popular tourism area within Langkawi Geopark.
by Billie&Marty 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martyandbillie/3589078318/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The terrain around those mountains is very nice, beautiful :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by De40x
http://www.flickr.com/photos/130609/3635673391/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Local eagle-reddish brown eagle
by MoonCreativePictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mooncreativepictures/3630858151/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi International Airport
by Nick Lee
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicklee0917/3628451630/in/set-72157619678442351/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

WESTIN LANGKAWI (poolside)
by PYONKO
http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeyamapyonta/3621343552/










WESTIN SPA










SPA ENTRANCE HALL


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^wow..one of malaysia's top tourist destination :applause:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mat Cincang Hill
by Syahid Ali
http://www.flickr.com/photos/syahidali/3686679601/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Adorable penguins
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721960820/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Under waterworld , Langkawi
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721144853/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Berjaya hotel
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721138643/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

WESTIN LANGKAWI
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721124169/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Four Seasons
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721950716/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

This beach belongs to the Four Seasons Langkawi
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721946444/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Berjaya hotel
by [email protected] yahoo.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721941572/in/set-72157621262677471/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Langkawi International Airport
by ashis1984
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3727095798/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuah town
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langkawi cable car station
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those beaches and the hotels resorts are indeed so lovely, very nice :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/azmiazizz/4783831178/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/azima83/4781027407/


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice pic thanks to all


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

For the first time I hear about this site. But I found it beautiful and full of nature!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> This beach belongs to the Four Seasons Langkawi
> by [email protected] yahoo.com
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3721946444/in/set-72157621262677471/



nice, clean beach....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing (very good) and very nice photos from Langkawi, mazrey


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tanjung Rhu Beach








http://www.flickr.com/photos/howardjhtan/3409639764/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Westin Hotel Langkawi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_oinky_/4306550725/


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

the ultimate photo is really nice
I love the 'coastline' lovely background nature too...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@Tanjung Rhu Beach








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vilorac/4489924927/


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fendinadia/page9/


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Aw man....what a way to start a union, in paradise!


----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

langkawi is hidden jewel, not too many tourist than Bali n Phuket, luv the calm, better like that, keep it secret..


----------



## Dante_54 (Oct 8, 2010)

nazrey said:


> Langkawi Island named after the famous bird species called Helag Kawi (red-brown eagle). Here's the real red-brown eagle.
> 
> by Voice of Fox


amazingly great, nice pics :bowtie::bowtie:


----------

